# I told on myself



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My brother s and I have frecquent email conversations about various subjects. We're all pretty much on the same page with the exception of one of my brothers who is more of a libertarian. He started a conversation in which I felt is was the time to tell everyone (brothers only) that I've carried for a while. I was not sure of the reaction I would get from some of them. It's not that they are anti-gun, they just don't have that intrest and two live in Illionious were carry is illegal, one in Iowa where it's restricted and the other in California which is simular to Iowa.

One of my Ill brothers called me the other day. He was one I was not sure about. He said that he was very happy to hear that I carried and that there needs to be more of us that are comfortable carrying. That was certainly great to hear from a big brother.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Good to hear!

Think he can have a talk with my dad?


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Last thanksgiving the subject came up with my extended family. All i can say is it was ugly.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have a very small family on my side, only 10 natural members of the family every one else married in. Out of the 10, six have Tx CHL's. Not a problem with my side of the family, wifes is a little different but not much.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

See, that's where I'm lucky (although not really). My family consists of me, my mom, and my dad. There's no one else in our family living anymore. So I have few hurdles to get past.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Good to hear!
> 
> Think he can have a talk with my dad?


I don't think you've said in this forum ... what, exactly, does your dad object to, re: guns? And why?

WM


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I don't think you've said in this forum ... what, exactly, does your dad object to, re: guns? And why?
> 
> WM


My dad is a complicated guy. He appears to only dislike handguns, although he doesn't see the reason I want more than one rifle, either. He's your basic, "guns kill" kind of guy, the only reason guns were made was to kill and having one means you _want_ to kill. He'll tell you all day long that he is against gun bans and what have you, he's even thrilled I joined a few pro-gun organizations. But he doesn't want them in his home.

Mind you, he had a rifle collection of his own before I was born. It was mom that made him get rid of them. And the day I brought my K31 home... he was pissed I wanted to buy one until it came out of the box. He was like a kid in a candy shop when he realized I bought a military surplus rifle and not just some rifle. He was playing with it, even said he wanted to shoot it (he's had recent heart surgery, so he can't).

He played with my Sig once, too. Actually, twice. But I was working armored then. He thought the gun was issued (the second time he played with it he even mentioned the differences between it and the gun from the first company, not realizing it was the same gun). So I have no idea. He told me that after Vietnam he didn't want anything to do with guns anymore, which doesn't make sense since he bought his rifles after he served in Vietnam. So I am totally confused.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> My brother s and I have frecquent email conversations about various subjects. We're all pretty much on the same page with the exception of *one of my brothers who is more of a libertarian.* He started a conversation in which I felt is was the time to tell everyone (brothers only) that I've carried for a while. I was not sure of the reaction I would get from some of them. It's not that they are anti-gun, they just don't have that intrest and two live in Illionious were carry is illegal, one in Iowa where it's restricted and the other in California which is simular to Iowa.
> 
> One of my Ill brothers called me the other day. He was one I was not sure about. He said that he was very happy to hear that I carried and that there needs to be more of us that are comfortable carrying. That was certainly great to hear from a big brother.


I would think as a Libertarian he would have very little objection anyway. We usually ascribe to the _laissez faire_ type of governmental policies and personal responsibility. President Thomas Jefferson was extremely Libertarian in his policies, he's my second hero after my dad. 
My brother is on the same page about gun ownership and self-protection, my dad doesn't like loaded guns in the house, and my mother is completely against guns, period, because of her religious grounds that they are evil tools made by the Devil. There's no persuading her, no matter what, even Luke 22: 35-38 because I'm "taking it out of context." I don't plan on letting anybody from my family know, though since they all live or have lived in NJ and NY they would probably shite themselves if they knew I had a loaded gun on me.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> My dad is a complicated guy. ... So I have no idea. He told me that after Vietnam he didn't want anything to do with guns anymore, which doesn't make sense since he bought his rifles after he served in Vietnam. So I am totally confused.


I think maybe he's a little confused about what his beliefs are. Vietnam did that to a lot of good people. Depending on what their experience was, many are now living with guilt or shame over surviving, over what they had to do to survive. Many are still confused because they went to Vietnam to do the nation's dirtywork only to come home to crowds of protesters who yelled at them, spit on them, and blamed them for the war.

His personal values about guns (and maybe other things) may not be totally sorted out, yet.

WM


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Just let it ride where he has been he has to work it out things you never know.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I think maybe he's a little confused about what his beliefs are. Vietnam did that to a lot of good people. Depending on what their experience was, many are now living with guilt or shame over surviving, over what they had to do to survive. Many are still confused because they went to Vietnam to do the nation's dirtywork only to come home to crowds of protesters who yelled at them, spit on them, and blamed them for the war.
> 
> His personal values about guns (and maybe other things) may not be totally sorted out, yet.
> 
> WM


Yeah, I know he almost never talks about it, and I don't press the issue. When he talks about it, I just listen. But something usually causes him to start talking, like the day I brought a pair of boots home from the military surplus store. I had an experience with a teacher in high school who'd served in Vietnam, and I know better than to question my dad (and I stay out of gun politics with him all together). But the teacher used to have flash backs when the fire alarm would sound for fire drills and we'd all end up crawling out of the classroom. It wasn't funny in the least bit, we always felt awful for the man. But he told us about being spit at when he came back, as did my father. Which is why I always treat soldiers with respect. They don't deserve to be spit at, and I feel very strongly about the treatment of soldiers by civilians in this country. Just a thing I have.

But dad always likes the old military guns, and I take him to shows all the time where that is the focus. He can't help himself, though, and has to touch everything. I had to catch him a few shows back because he was literally touching everything and some of it shouldn't have been touched. Oh well.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sucklead,

Sounds like you got a great dad.

Sounds like your dad's got a wonderful daughter.

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

All of my relatives view firearms as mere objects. They don't see malice in inanimate objects and thus it is never an actual "issue" among them as owning a car or tools. Guess it's considered "old fashioned" now and these inanimate objects are supposed to invoke emotion these days.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Sucklead,
> 
> Sounds like you got a great dad.
> 
> ...


He is most of the time. And I am... most of the time.  We both have our faults. We've gotten a lot closer over this past year since his surgery, I can tell you that. And I'm not sure my dad knows how proud I am of him. :smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> He is most of the time. And I am... most of the time.  We both have our faults. We've gotten a lot closer over this past year since his surgery, I can tell you that. *And I'm not sure my dad knows how proud I am of him.* :smt1099


Tell him.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Tell him.


+1 :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I do. On top of it, every time we see or hear something about hugging or thanking a vet, he gets a hug.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> I do. On top of it, every time we see or hear something about hugging or thanking a vet, he gets a hug.


:smt023 :smt023 :smt023


----------

